# Free LENOX SPEED SLOT Hole Saw



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I got my free LENOX SPEED SLOT Hole Saw in the mail yesterday, have not got the chance to try it yet, anyone else expecting one or already got it?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I got mine last week. I gotta 2", what size did you get, Ron?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I got mine last week. I gotta 2", what size did you get, Ron?



Same here, 2", sure that will be the same no matter who gets the free sample.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I really like the thin wall design, I haven't used mine either.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> I got my free LENOX SPEED SLOT Hole Saw in the mail yesterday, have not got the chance to try it yet, anyone else expecting one or already got it?


You're going to actually have to tear yourself away from the Zone and leave the house in order to give us a blow-by-blow review, Ron.

You sure your up to that?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The 2" hole saw is not the preferred size I use, so it might be long time before I get the chance.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> The 2" hole saw is not the preferred size I use, so it might be long time before I get the chance.


 So you could be trapped in there for months, eh?

This is just me talking here, but I'd find a use for it if it meant getting out of the house.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have no idea what your saying please explain?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ron said:


> i have no idea what your saying please explain?



----whoosh---->


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yous a funny character :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> Yous a funny character :laughing:


 Yes I am.

Pass it along.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine. I'm hooked on the one tooth hole saws so we'll see how much use this one gets.







Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron said:


> I got my free LENOX SPEED SLOT Hole Saw in the mail yesterday, have not got the chance to try it yet, anyone else expecting one or already got it?


I bought a 4" and used it hard for two days, cutting through beams and joists in this place. Broke three pilot bits - one in two places. :laughing: Stupid house has over twenty 3" roof and deck drains. The new hole saws work about the same as the old ones. The new speed slot is a very good improvement.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I'm hooked on the one tooth hole saws so we'll see how much use this one gets.
> 
> Paul


Yea they work good, don't they.... :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Finally went to the zone via safari instead of the app. Had to refresh the page a couple of times to get the ad to show up.


Please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery...

:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Finally went to the zone via safari instead of the app.


 I used the app on my ipod touch for about a week and then went back to Safari.

Not being able to 'thank' posts was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea they work good, don't they.... :thumbup:


 I've been using the Milwaukee Big Hawg hole saws for awhile now.

Being able to chuck a 6-1/4" hole saw into a cordless drill is pretty sweet.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Just signed up for mine. These look pretty slick. Wish I had sold them the idea. :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## christoff (Apr 12, 2010)

just got mine today, can't wait to try it out, thanks very much!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I got mine today and it's a 2" saw just like the others. I don't know how often I'll use it but hey, it was free!!







Paul


----------

